# Urgent! Mysterious White Growth in Dart Tank



## Chusi (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to the amphibian world and hope someone here can help me identify a strange white substance I found in my terrarium. 

I have one dart frog currently: Juvenile Bumble Bee Dart (Leucomelas). He is about 10 months. I have had him for about 5 months . I have him set up in a tall 10 gallon set up with live moss, one fern, and a big piece of wood backed into the corner so he can hide there.

Everything is going well. My moss is green, my fern is growing, my frog seems happy and is eating. However three days ago I noticed a clump of white stuff (looks like tiny pure white little round tapioca clumped together on the side of my wood.) They look like eggs but I don't think my frog could lay eggs yet because he/she is too young and he/she is also alone.

Anyhow, later that day, I checked and the tapioca like substance was scattered around the tank. Perhaps my frog jumped into it and dispersed it.

The next day (within 24 hours of discovering it), the tapioca like substance had turned deflated and green like they had died and were now molding.

I then turned my tank around to see the back of the log where the frog's hide is in the corner, and I found tons more that leaked below the moss (also molding)

I have posted pictures here... One is a scattered piece of it, but it is so white that it was overexposed and blurry. The second is of the bunch I found at the bottom in the back of the hide.

Anyone have any clue of what this is?  I am going to have to try and clean it out today because its growing some hairy mold. I hope it is not dangerous! It only lasted for 24 hours????? and died....

My frog seems happy as can be though... which is good... haha...but I'm still confused.

Thanks everyone for reading this long post. I would really appreciate any input!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Its just a mold or a fungus most people have either had it or have it..its nothing to worry about.
Brian


----------



## Omead (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol, I had some of that in my tank a little over a month ago when I first got my darts. I didnt know about these forums since I too was new to these frogs. It was growing all over this really nice piece of driftwood and some vine that i had and i immediately pulled it out, wrapped them up, and then threw them away. A day later I found out it was nothing to worry about so I wasted that 40 bucks I spent on that wood because they were burried in the dumpster somewhere. I saw more start to come up a week later and ever since I seeded my tank with springtails I haven't really seen it again, maybe a few small specs here and there but the white hairy looking mold hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

The fungi growth will ebb and vanish as your tank equalizes. The occasional fungus popping up here and there is not a problem in the least and can even provide food for your springs! I have found fungus growing on my driftwood as well and I now know that it concerned me WAY more than it concerned my frogs... =)

If you don't like the look of it, I have found misting it over a couple of days will make it disappear pretty quickly.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I have some tank`s that are 3-4 yrs. old and still get mold sometime`s.
Nothing to worry about.

John


----------



## Chusi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Wow, Thank You For All the Responses!!*

I feel so silly now that it seems so obvious.  I didn't know that mold could appear so suddenly in such a large white shiny clump. Then shrivel and die and sink to the floor in 24 hours...(Or is this just part of how the mold grows?)  

Thanks again. I really appreciate all the help! Next time I wont have to freak out. Haha.


----------



## Chusi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Hairy Mold/Fungi, Updated Pics*

Hello All,

I just wanted to show you how the mold has progressed in the past 24 hours or so since my last post. It has now grown hair and spread over my entire piece of wood. It is also beginning to spread through the moss down to the ground of my tank.

Should I still not worry? My frog is still fine but he doesn't go near the piece of wood anymore. 

Thanks everyone. Sorry if I seem over worried about this situation.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

molds are only dangerous when your frogs can't out run them, then its time to worry


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Hairy Mold/Fungi, Updated Pics*



Chusi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just wanted to show you how the mold has progressed in the past 24 hours or so since my last post. It has now grown hair and spread over my entire piece of wood. It is also beginning to spread through the moss down to the ground of my tank.
> 
> ...


Don`t ever worry a posting a question-pretty much everyone in the beginning get`s mold-and pretty much everyone freak`s out over it.
Sounds like you`re pretty normal to me!
If you don`t like the way it looks, like Michael said just spray it down.

John


----------



## Chusi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Again Thank You Everyone!!!*

Really appreciate everyone's help and patience with my beginner questions. I love this forum and so glad I found you guys!


----------

